# 10 hp briggs & st. spec



## gravelyf (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 10 hp briggs # 243432. I found all the replacement parts easy enough. But, can you tell me the breaker point gap spec and the spark timing. Thanks.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

IIRC, the point gap should usually be about .020". Not sure on the spark timing. Is this one of the old cast iron engines?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Breaker points on that engine are set at .012-.014.The timingspecs ,I'll have to look up,when I get to the shop,tomorrow.Is this a re-assembly setting?Tat engine was used a lot in the older Simplicity tractors,so you might try one of their manuals.


----------



## gravelyf (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm powering a 4000 watt generator. When cold, it will start on first pull, but after 5 minutes it bogs down to nearly a stall, sometimes a complete stall. Then, i shut it down for 5-10 minutes. It starts right up again. Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 times to "cool it off". THen for whatever reason, the machine settles down and runs for 2-4 hours perfectly well. I'm thinking its a faulty coil. I cleaned a mouse nest off it. It's still running now. I'm pretty sure its not a fuel problem. I've tried a number of things with no change. 
Thanks for the point gap info. I know thats good enough for a tune up. 
I was going to set the points dead nuts using a timing light, dial indicator, and continuity tester. 
Thanks again.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you're running a generator,reset the max-no-load speed to 3200rpm,and check the governor,to make sure it's adjusted properly.That engine fires at tdc.The reason for lowering the no-load speed, is that the generators run best at 60 cycles,which is about 3200.Too high,and it "loads" the generator fields,causing a drag..almost like an electric brake.Any "surge,when a load kicks in,will then be handled by the governor.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

On a generator with 2 poles which virtually all lower cost models are, 60Hz is 3600 rpm. 60 X 60 = 3600. Personally, I'd try and set the engine rpm at 3600 with about 50% load on the genny. Mech govs would be lucky to hold +/- 2 hz over the full load range. Best way to check the rpm is with a multi meter with a freq function or a plug-in meter like a kill-a-watt which can measure numerous household electrical functions.


----------

